# [Beryl] Euh, problème d'installation

## Ekinai

(re) Bonjour tout le monde.

Alors voila, j'ai enfin réussi a avoir une accélération 3D sur ma radeon X850 XT (r480) avec le driver libre. Donc j'ai voulu installer AiglX et Beryl.

J'ai recompilé xorg avec USE="aiglx" - jusque la, pas de problème.

Ensuite, j'ai voulu installer beryl, j'ai vu qu'il fallait démasker des packets :

/etc/portage/package.keywords

```

x11-apps/xvinfo -*

x11-plugins/beryl-plugins -*

x11-misc/beryl-settings -*

x11-themes/emerald-themes -*

x11-misc/beryl-manager -*

x11-wm/beryl -*

x11-wm/beryl-core -*

x11-wm/emerald -*

```

Une fois que j'ai fait sa, j'ai fait un emerge --sync, puis je tente un emerge beryl, et j'obtient sa   :Confused: 

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies |

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=x11-proto/damageproto-1.1.0" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-proto/damageproto-1.1.0 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or 

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "x11-wm/beryl-core-0.2.1" [ebuild])

```

Etant nouveau dans le monde de Gentoo, j'ai un peu de mal a résoudre ce probleme.

Quelqu'un pourrait m'aidé svp ?

Cordialement, Ekinai.

----------

## Magic Banana

```
- x11-proto/damageproto-1.1.0 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)
```

Cela signifie que Portage est, avec les autorisations actuelles, dans l'incapacité de t'installer x11-proto/damageproto-1.1.0 et donc ce qui en dépend (Beryl) car ledit paquet est "masqué" par le mot clé ~x86.

Ton système est probablement dans une branche "stable" (x86) de Portage. Ce paquet est dans la branche de test (~x86). Il te faut donc demander explicitement à accepter ce paquet (le mélange entre branche stable et de test est décrit dans ce chapitre de la documentation officielle francophone que je te recommande de lire et relire). Tu l'as déjà fait avec d'autres paquets puisque ton fichier /etc/portage/package.keywords n'est pas vide !

Il te reste à ajouter cette ligne :

```
x11-proto/damageproto ~x86
```

Encore une fois, plonge toi dans la documentation officielle. Tu y découvriras par exemple comment faire un mélange plus fin (dépendant des numéros de version) entre les branches.

----------

## salamandrix

Normalement il te suffit de passer en instable ce package x11-proto/damageproto dans le fichier /etc/portage/package.keywords

Pour ma part, afin de bénéfichier de béryl (en unstable) j'ai rajouté ces lignes :

 *Quote:*   

> #BERYL
> 
> x11-proto/damageproto ~x86
> 
> x11-apps/xvinfo ~x86
> ...

 

----------

## salamandrix

et "Magic Banana" me grille... pour une fois sur je faisais ma contribution...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ekinai

Okay, merci =).

(j'ai également du rajouter ~x11-wm/heliodor-0.2.1 a package.keywords.)

Et dans le cas ou je veux supprimer beryl, j'ai un moyen de remplacer les packets mis a jours vers leurs version "testing", par leurs version "stable" ?

----------

## Tuxicomane

Oui,  tu commentes les lignes correspondantes du package.keywords, tout simplement  :Smile: 

----------

## Ekinai

Okay   :Very Happy:  .

Ba merci beaucoup de votre aide  :Very Happy:  .

----------

## d2_racing

Bonne chance surtout avec Beryl, moi ça été une vraie carastrophe.

----------

## Ekinai

Oui, ba moi aussi, d'ailleur j'ai abandonné ^^.

```

rm /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge --unmerge beryl

emerge --depclean

revdep-rebuild

emerge --sync

emerge --update --deep --newuse world

```

et finalement, mon environnement GNOME 2.16 en 2D il est super ^^.

En fait, tout s'est installé comme il faut, mais des que je lance beryl, le serveur X se fige, et ya plus rien a faire apart éteindre l'ordi "a la main".

Donc vu que c'était juste pour tester, je vais pas me prendre la tete ^^.

J'en profite pour demander ici, est-ce qu'il y a des possésseurs d'ATI RAdeon X850 XT AGP qui ont réussi a avoir une accélération 3D MATERIEL. Parce que moi, glxinfo me retourne sa :

```

ekinai@fujitsu3000 ~ $ glxinfo | grep render

direct rendering: Yes

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R300 20060815 AGP 8x x86/MMX+/3DNow!+/SSE TCL

```

et quand je lance un glxgears, et que je lance top en paralelle, bein sa me donne sa ==>

```

top - 19:25:59 up  3:16,  4 users,  load average: 0.63, 0.48, 0.32

Tasks:  61 total,   3 running,  58 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie

Cpu(s): 84.0%us, 16.0%sy,  0.0%ni,  0.0%id,  0.0%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st

Mem:   1034524k total,  1018016k used,    16508k free,   183432k buffers

Swap:   514040k total,        0k used,   514040k free,   466916k cached

  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND            

  542 ekinai    25   0  328m 5212 2584 R 82.6  0.5   0:11.79 glxgears           

32720 ekinai    15   0  201m  72m  29m S 10.3  7.1   3:11.81 firefox-bin        

32512 root      15   0  679m  40m  10m R  6.0  4.0   4:03.63 X                  

  524 ekinai    15   0 47264  17m  10m S  1.0  1.8   0:01.15 gnome-terminal     

    1 root      15   0  1560  540  468 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.72 init               

    2 root      34  19     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 ksoftirqd/0        

    3 root      RT   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 watchdog/0         

    4 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.53 events/0           

    5 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 khelper            

    6 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kthread            

   59 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.03 kblockd/0          

   60 root      20  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kacpid             

  136 root      20  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 ksuspend_usbd      

  139 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.01 khubd              

  141 root      16  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kseriod            

  151 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 khpsbpkt           

  155 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 knodemgrd_0        

```

et 82% du CPU sur glxgears, c'est pas top.

----------

## gglaboussole

je ne veux pas lancer un troll mais j'ai jamais réussi à faire fonctionner beryl chez moi...en revanche aucun problème avec compiz...si jamais tu bloques tu peux toujours l'essayer ! A quelque plugin pres tu auras les mêmes fonctions..

mais quand même en dehors de quelques artifices vraiment pratiques comme "expose" ou "cube " et la vrai transparence, tous ces effets peuvent te  saouler au bout d'un moment, et tu constateras quand même une "responsivité moindre" de tes appli...Mais c'est clair ça fait son effet et certains de mes amis veulent avoir "la même chose" sur leur pc... ====>LINUX !!!

----------

## d2_racing

Un autre qui a eu le même problème que moi : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-548923-highlight-beryl.html

Si tu veux tester beryl, prend la 0.1.4, ça fonctionne #1 sur une ATI Radeon 9600 Pro Ultra 128 Meg avec les drivers libre  :Smile: 

----------

## titoucha

 *gglaboussole wrote:*   

> je ne veux pas lancer un troll mais j'ai jamais réussi à faire fonctionner beryl chez moi...en revanche aucun problème avec compiz...si jamais tu bloques tu peux toujours l'essayer ! A quelque plugin pres tu auras les mêmes fonctions..

 

Marrant, moi c'est exactement le contraire, j'ai eu une galère monstre avec compiz et aucun soucis avec beryl.

----------

## yoyo

 *Ekinai wrote:*   

> Oui, ba moi aussi, d'ailleur j'ai abandonné ^^.
> 
> ```
> rm /etc/portage/package.keywords
> 
> ...

 Bon, je suis un peu off topic mais ça me parait intéressant de signaler l'existence de "demerge" pour ce genre d'expérience.

Il est présent dans l'arbre officiel et on peut trouver des explications sur le forum Documentation, Tips & Tricks dans le sujet : demerge - emerge the other way around.

Enjoy !

----------

## bivittatus

 *titoucha wrote:*   

>  *gglaboussole wrote:*   je ne veux pas lancer un troll mais j'ai jamais réussi à faire fonctionner beryl chez moi...en revanche aucun problème avec compiz...si jamais tu bloques tu peux toujours l'essayer ! A quelque plugin pres tu auras les mêmes fonctions.. 
> 
> Marrant, moi c'est exactement le contraire, j'ai eu une galère monstre avec compiz et aucun soucis avec beryl.

 

Pareil pour moi...disons que le plus gros problème que j'ai rencontré ces derniers temps avec beryl, c'est que de temps à autres, il ne se lance pas tout seul au démarrage de ma session...mais un simple clic dans beryl-manager/sélectionner le gestionnaire de fenêtres/beryl suffit à solutionner le problème (bon, ok, des fois, il me déplace un peu les fenêtres, mais j'ai juste à relancer ma session et tout rentre dans l'ordre (j'insiste, c'est relativement rare...)

Par contre, petite question...ça fait maintenant une bonne semaine qu'on est à la révision 597 au niveau de l'overlay...j'ai raté quelque chose??? :Laughing: 

----------

## bivittatus

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *Ekinai wrote:*   Oui, ba moi aussi, d'ailleur j'ai abandonné ^^.
> 
> ```
> rm /etc/portage/package.keywords
> 
> ...

 

Excellent!!! Marci beaucoup!!! :Wink: 

----------

## gglaboussole

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

>  *yoyo wrote:*    *Ekinai wrote:*   Oui, ba moi aussi, d'ailleur j'ai abandonné ^^.
> 
> ```
> rm /etc/portage/package.keywords
> 
> ...

 

C'est clair !! merci !

----------

## titoucha

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Par contre, petite question...ça fait maintenant une bonne semaine qu'on est à la révision 597 au niveau de l'overlay...j'ai raté quelque chose???

 

Non rien le développement est mis en veille depuis deux à trois semaines, je pense que c'est à cause des discutions avec les devs de compiz.

@yoyo merci pour l'info.

----------

## CryoGen

 *titoucha wrote:*   

>  *bivittatus wrote:*   
> 
> Par contre, petite question...ça fait maintenant une bonne semaine qu'on est à la révision 597 au niveau de l'overlay...j'ai raté quelque chose??? 
> 
> Non rien le développement est mis en veille depuis deux à trois semaines, je pense que c'est à cause des discutions avec les devs de compiz.
> ...

 

Bah tout est porté vers compiz-core.... mais pas de date de sortie prevue :/ on est un peu dans le flou

----------

## titoucha

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bah tout est porté vers compiz-core.... mais pas de date de sortie prevue :/ on est un peu dans le flou

 

C'est le moins que l'on puisse dire, il n'y a aucune communication claire sur le site de Beryl   :Sad: 

----------

## bivittatus

Ah ok...!!! Merci beaucoup pour l'info...remarquez, ça m'apprendra à aller lire un peu ce qui se passe sur le site de beryl...ce forum est une tellement grande source d'info qu'on en oublie le reste!!! :Laughing: ...

Allez, hop; chuis sorti!!! :Wink: 

----------

## CryoGen

 *titoucha wrote:*   

>  *CryoGen wrote:*   
> 
> Bah tout est porté vers compiz-core.... mais pas de date de sortie prevue :/ on est un peu dans le flou 
> 
> C'est le moins que l'on puisse dire, il n'y a aucune communication claire sur le site de Beryl  

 

Et c'est guère mieux sur le forum de go-compiz... bref en attendant on attend   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## d2_racing

 *gglaboussole wrote:*   

>  *bivittatus wrote:*    *yoyo wrote:*    *Ekinai wrote:*   Oui, ba moi aussi, d'ailleur j'ai abandonné ^^.
> 
> ```
> rm /etc/portage/package.keywords
> 
> ...

 

Ne pas oublier d'enlever les répertoires dans votre home :

```

rm -rf ~/.beryl/ ~/.beryl-managerrc ~/.emerald/

```

----------

## babos

euh, juste pour dire, Beryl, ça peut marcher sans aucuns problèmes et du premier coup en suivant le wiki. Oui, oui, ça arrive, j'ai eu cette chance  :Smile: 

Et peut-être que j'ai pas trop l'oeil mais mes applications ne m'ont pas semblées ralentir depuis la dernière version.

Ah oui, j'utilise KDE. Bon, j'ai quand même un petit bug des fois pour éteindre l'ordi, j'avoue

[edit] eh eh, j'ai bien fait d'ouvrir la bouche moi, le lendemain, je plante beryl, depuis impossible de le faire fonctionner correctement depuis une mise à jour

 :Very Happy:  bon, ben il ne me reste plus qu'à attendre une nouvelle mise à jour ou à revenir en arrière. Oui, mais comment retrouver la liste des paquets installés lors d'une mise à jour?? En tous cas, ça me servira de leçon, à faire le malin on tombe dans le ravin [\edit]

----------

